

A tasty looking chocolate bar for the Internet of Things - JacksonBond
http://beekn.net/2013/12/ibeacon-my-love-is-like-chocolate-for-the-internet-of-things/

======
lorenzograndi
very cool, basically 6 ibeacons with wifi and sensors. how much is this gonna
cost?

~~~
barbone
can't see the pricing on the page yet

